# Hamachi autostart ? immer online



## Chrismettal (13. Februar 2011)

Hey

Ich habe die neueste Hamachi version installiert und auch wenn ich es nicht starte bin ich für alle immer als Online angezeigt sobald ich den Pc anhabe, und laut Tuneup und Ccleaner ist hamachi nicht im autostart also kann ich es auch nicht deaktivieren..

geht das noch anderen so und wie kann ich das wegmachen 

danke
Greetz Chrizz


----------



## underloost (13. Februar 2011)

ist es auch in der msconfig.exe unter _Systemstart_ deaktiviert?


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Februar 2011)

da ist auch kein eintrag darüber, allerdings ist da ein eintrag von "c-media corporation" der sonst nirgendwo auftaucht, kann es das vlt sein ? danke schonmal


----------



## TMO (13. Februar 2011)

msconfig-systemstart-kreuz bei logmein hamachi entfernen!


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Februar 2011)

da ist ja kein logmein hamachi eintrag  ein beitrag vorher hab ich das doch geschrieben


----------



## TMO (13. Februar 2011)

bei mir heißt das also genau--> systemprogramm: hamchi2 client
und hersteller: logMeIn inc.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Februar 2011)

auch nicht 

ich deaktiviere autostart meist über tuneup deswegen wird da nur das angezeigt was noch an ist logischer weise, screen im anhang


----------



## TMO (13. Februar 2011)

hmm ich kenn mich bei hamchi nicht so gut aus, aber vllt ist es möglich unter optionen auszustelllen, dass das programm beim windowsstrat auch startet


----------



## iRaptor (13. Februar 2011)

Das verbindet automatisch auch ohne das es im Autostart ist.
Einfach in Hamaschi gehen und dort offline gehen. Wenn es auf Online bleibt ist er jedes mal On sobalt du den PC anhast.

Lg


----------



## broesel88 (13. Februar 2011)

Hamachi 2 läuft im Hintergrund als Dienst. Daher findest du es nicht im Autostart. Wenn du es startest wird quasi nur die GUI geladen.
Also entweder so machen wie es mein Vorposter geschrieben hat, oder den entsprechenden Dienst deaktivieren/ manuell starten, und bei Bedarf halt wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Februar 2011)

also wenn ich das netzwerk ausschalte in hamachi kann ich es auf keinen fall beenden, es bleibt immer in der anzeige unten rechts nur halt offline, aber dann loggt es sich nicht automatisch ein ? das wär dann gut das werd ich testen  danke :*
greetz Chrizz


----------

